# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Furnizimi me ujë të pijshëm në Shqipëri.

## DYDRINAS

Furnizimi me ujë të pijshëm në Shqipëri.

Do të deshiroja që të flisnim këtu për problemet e ujit të pijshëm në Shqipëri.

Si është gjëndja në qytetet shqiptare?

A ka ndonjë qytet që furnizohet pandërprerë me ujë të pijshëm?

A punohet diku që të ketë furnizim sasior dhe cilësor me ujë të pijshëm?

----------


## stern

*DYDRINAS

Me terhoqi sepse me inetereson kjo Teme qe hape;nuk dija si te pergjigjesha dhe per kete po kerkoja dicka ne INT.
Gjeta dicka dhe po e sjell ketu
Ju Pershendes*

*
ARBERIAONLINE*
*
Author:  Sally 
*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Krizat dhe investimet për ujin e pishëm







 Fshije fjalën energji, në vend të saj vendos uji! Uji është i pakët, uji është jeta, uji është një temë që ka rëndësi strategjike! Dhe plotësisht kështu është, dy të tretat e botës është e mbuluar me ujë. Janë me dhjetëra oqeane. A nuk mund ta përdorim ujin e oqeaneve ? Kam ndjekur studime dhe konferenca të ndryshme të zhvilluara në lidhje me shërbimet e ujit dhe të ardhmen e investimeve për të dhe jam ndërgjegjësuar plotësisht se në të ardhmen e afërt do të përjetohen konfliktet e ujërave në botën e epokës së shkencës. 

Deri më sot kanë lindur 1300 kriza nga problemi ujit. Vetëm 37 prej tyre nuk janë zgjidhur me konflikt. 3 % e burimeve ujore të që ndodhen në globin tokësor janë me ujë të ëmbël. 2. 5 % e saj është në rajone si në Antraktidë që është e vështirë mbërritja gjeologjikisht. Për këtë arsye 6. 5 miliardë njerëz që jetojnë sot në botë janë të detyruar të përdorin dhe të ndajnë vetëm 0. 5 % të burimeve ujore!.

20 % e ujit që mund të përdoret në botë ndodhet mbi tokë, ndërsa 80% e tij ndodhet nën tokë. Uji mbi tokësor që përdoret në industri prej kohësh është ndotur. Ujërat nëntokësorë për ti bërë të përdorshëm kërkojnë teknologji dhe investime. Në shumë vende këtë temë e diskutojnë në kuadrin "Mega water shed" - "Të rezervuarëve të mëdhenj të ujërave rrjedhëse". Sinjalet në lidhje me konfliktet ujore çdo ditë e më tepër po rriten. Për këto arsye, 



Asambleja e Përgjithshme e Kombeve të Bashkuara ka shpallur 22 Marsin, që prej vitit 1992, si Dita Botërore e Ujit, ditë në të cilën, në shumë vende të botës organizohen aktivitete me synim ndërgjegjësimin e opinionit për mbrojtjen, ruajtjen dhe përdorimin racional të burimeve ujore. Situata në fushën e ujërave në nivel ndërkombëtar paraqitet mjaft problematike. Sipas statistikave, 18 % e popullsisë së botës, nuk kanë akses për ujë të pijshëm të pastër dhe 40 % nuk kanë akses për shërbime kanalizimesh. Deri në vitin 2030, pothuajse gjysma e popullsisë së botës do të jetojë në zona, ku do të ketë mangësi akute në furnizimin me ujë. Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara bënë thirrje për përmirësimin e menaxhimit të krizës, shkaktare të së cilës janë kryesisht ndryshimet klimatike dhe shtimi me ritme të shpejta i popullsisë që shoqërohet dhe me shtimin e kërkesës për energji. Këto janë vetëm disa nga faktorët që po e venë gjithmonë e më shumë në vështirësi, burimin e shtershëm me ujë të pastër të botës. Sipas raportit të OKB-së vitet e ardhshme, sidomos në vendet në zhvillim, mangësitë akute në furnizimin me ujë, do të bëhen gjithmonë e më shumë pjesë e realitetit. Raporti thotë se sfidat që shtrihen përpara janë të mëdha, por jo të pakapërcyeshme. Për këtë kërkohet marrja urgjente e masave, si investime në infrastrukturë për konservimin dhe në skemat e riciklimit të ujit. 


 Shqipëria, me sipërfaqen e saj të përgjithshme prej 28 748 km2, në përgjithësi është një vend malor, ku 70 % e zënë malet, kodrat, sipërfaqet e liqeneve dhe shtratet e lumenjve. Për sa i përket pasurive ujore dhe potencialit hidroenergjitik të saj ajo radhitet ndër vendet e para në Evrope. Territori hidrografik i Shqipërisë ka një sipërfaqe prej 44 000 km2 ose 57 % më shumë se territori shtetëror i vendit tonë. Lartësia mesatare e territorit hidrografik është shumë e madhe, rreth 700 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Shqipëria është një vend me reshje relativisht të shumta. Në territorin e saj hidrografik bien mesatarisht rreth 1400 m/m shi në vit. Në lartësinë mbi 1000 metra bien reshje dëbore, ku në zonat e thella malore ajo qëndron për disa muaj, duke siguruar në këtë mënyrë furnizimin me ujë të lumenjve për periudhën e pranverës dhe deri diku edhe në verë. Prurja mesatare shumëvjeçare e rrjedhjes së përgjithshme të lumenjve tanë është rreth 1. 245 m3/sek, e një rendi me lumenjtë e njohur të Evropës, që derdhen në Detin Mesdhe, si lumi PO me prurje 1. 275 m3/sek dhe lumi Ron me prurje 1. 350 m3/sek. Të gjithë lumenjtë e Shqipërisë, me përjashtim të lumit të Vermoshit e kane drejtimin e rrjedhjes nga lindja në perëndim dhe derdhen kryesisht në detin Adriatik dhe pjesërisht në detin Jon. Lumenjtë me të rëndësishëm të Shqipërisë janë Buna me prurje mesatare shumëveçare prej 652 m3/sek dhe pastaj, me radhë, vijnë Drini me 340 m3/sek, Vjosa me 210 m3/sek, Semani me 101 m3/sek, Mati me 74 m3/sek, Shkumbini me 60 m3/sek etj. Përveç këtyre lumenjve, vendi ynë për vetë natyrën e tij të veçantë fiziko-gjeografike ndërpritet nga një rrjet i tërë lumenjsh e përrenjsh malorë, që kanë burimet ujore 500-1000 metra mbi nivelin e detit, të cilët kanë vlera të mëdha hidroenergjitike. Ndër lumenjtë malorë që kanë rezerva ujore të rendësishme dhe potencial hidroenergjitik të konsiderueshëm janë Valbona, Curraj, Cemi, Fani i Madh e Fani i Vogel, Kiri, Gjadri, Erzeni, Osumi, Devolli, Smokthina, Bença etj. Megjithëse prurjet e këtyre lumenjve relativisht janë të vogla, ata kanë rënie të madhe dhe bëjnë që potenciali hidroenergjitik i tyre të jetë i konsiderueshëm për vendin tonë. Këto resurse e bëjnë Shqipërinë një vend të pasur në rezervat ujore . Gjatë një viti nga të gjithë lumenjtë tanë derdhen në det rreth 39 miliardë m3 ujë. Deri tani është shfrytëzuar rreth 30 % këtij potenciali, ndërsa vëllimi i liqeneve artificialë për të rregulluar prurjet e lumenjve është i barabartë me 40 % të prurjes vjetore të lumenjve që derdhen në det. Në bazë të studimit të aprovuar, potenciali i lumit Drin do të shfrytëzohet me pesë hidrocentrale: hidrocentrali i Skavicës, Fierzës, Komanit, Vaut të Dejës dhe Bushatit. Të pesë hidrocentralet e Drinit do të kenë një fuqi të vendosur prej 1. 8 milion KË dhe një prodhim mesatar të energjisë elektrike prej rreth 6. 7 miliardë KWh në vite. Për të prodhuar këtë energji elektrike me naftë do të duheshin rreth 2. 8 milionë tonë nafte në vit



Pra siç shikohet vendi jonë ka rezerva të mëdha ujore, që shumë vende e kanë zili. Por duke qene se ato deri tani nuk janë shfrytëzuar plotësisht për furnizimin e plotë të popullatës me ujë të pishëm në Shqipëri ekziston një krizë e pa arsyeshme.  Jo vetëm qytetet e mëdha por edhe në shumë fshatra mungon shtrimi i linjave të shpërndarjes dhe furnizimit me ujë të domosdoshëm familjarëve. Tirana pothuajse është dyfishuar dhe ajo vazhdon të ketë të njëjtat kapacitete furnizimi me ujë të pishëm. Kjo situatë e ka vështirësuar shumë jetesën e qytetarëve dhe ka sjellë pasoja edhe në higjienën e tyre. 
 Shumë tubacione uji të pishëm janë kalbur ose dëmtuar dhe jo rrallë bashkohen me ujërat e zeza duke krijuar hapësirat e nevojshme të infektimit dhe marrjes së sëmundjeve ngjitëse, pa përjashtuar hepatitët që janë bërë masive. Nëse qeveria vitet e fundit, veçanërisht ajo e zotit Berisha po investon dukshëm në infrastrukturën rrugore, në infrastrukturën e ujërave të pishëm investimet janë të papërfillshme nga gjendja përballë së cilës jetojnë qytetarët. Për këtë arsye, veçanërisht për qytetet e mëdha, me në krye Tiranën duhet të kishin filluar projekte strategjike për furnizimin me 24 orë me ujë të pishëm. Këto probleme bota i ka zgjidhur për qytete me mbi 10 milionë banorë, prandaj mos sigurimi i ujit të pishëm dhe cilësor për qytetarët është një tregues shumë i rëndësishëm i nivelit të ulët të jetesës që kemi. 



Uji është një nga tre elementët kryesorë të jetës. Pa atë nuk mund të mbi jetojë asnjë qenie e gjallë. Po ç farë duhet të bëjmë ?. Për këtë duhet ngritur Këshilli i Lartë për Ujin me në krye kryeministrin, siç ekziston në shumë vende. Ky këshill duhet të sqarojë dhe përcaktojë vizionin kombëtar për furnizimin me ujë. Sepse për ujin e pishëm nevojiten investime urgjente. Për këtë arsye, çdo vit në botë për ujin llogariten investime me 180 miliardë dollarë. Me këtë vlerësim duhet të bëhen edhe politikat tona qeverisëse, në të kundërt kriza e furnizimit me ujë të pishëm për qytetarët e vendit do të thellohet duke e vështirësuar seriozisht nivelin e jetesës së qytetarëve tanë. Ne rezervat e ujit i kemi. Ato duhet të planizohen dhe të drejtohen nëpërmjet investimeve të vazhdueshme për ti siguruar qytetarit 24 orë ujë gjatë gjithë stinëve të vitit. Mungesa e ujit në zonat turistike është një nga shkaqet kryesore të mos ardhjes së turistëve të huaj, e cila së bashku me mungesën elektrike e bën shumë të vështirë edhe për vetë shqiptarët  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## fadiola

Megjithëse Shqipëria është një vend shumë i pasur me rezerva ujore, uji i pishëm ka qënë një ndër problemet më prezente për qytetarët. Furnizimi me orare të reduktuara, ulja e presionit dhe higjena si rrjedhojë e amortizimit të rrjetit duken si prbleme që nuk do të marrin ndonjeherë zgjidhje.
Po kështu në zona të ndryshme si pasoje edhe e ndërtimeve informale ka pasur edhe mosfurnizim për periudha të gjata kohe.,para nje muaj tre nga qytetet e medha te vendit dy prej tyre qytete turistike ,si Vlora ,Durrsi dhe Fieri,kane mbetur pa uji,nje nderprerje e menjehershem e furnizimit me uje te ketyre tre qyteteve per nje arsye te njejte me mospagesen e faturave  te energjise elektrike jo nga qytetaret por nga vet ndermarja e ujiesjellsave.

ÇEZ ka marrë këtë masë drastike për të treja këto qytetet duke mos furnizuar më me energji pompat e ujësjellësit të tyre. Të paktën ujësjellësi në qytetin e Fierit ka akumuluar një borxh prej 15 milionë lekësh në muaj që nga tetori i vitit 2010. Drejtues të ujësjellësit thonë se këto ndërmarrje nuk janë fitimprurëse dhe është e pamundur përballimi i faturave të tilla, e si rrjedhojë sytë e tyre kanë qenë gjithmonë nga qeveria për t’i kërkuar subvencionim, gjë e cila me sa duket nuk është bërë e mundur, duke i cuar në shifra shumë të larta faturat e këtyre tre qyteteve e në të njëjtën kohë duke sjellë këtë masë të kompanisë së shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike ÇEZ.
Mungesa e ujit të pishëm në Vlorë ka sjellë dhe rradhë të gjata nga banorët në pikat e burimeve natyrore të qytetit. Ndërkohë drejtoresha e Ujësjellësit të Vlorës, Varvara Gjika shprehet me e shqetësuar për mungesën e ujit në spitale dhe furrat e bukës. Edhe në Durrës është i njëjti problem. Drejtuesit e ujësjellësit konfirmojnë fikjen e pompave në ujësjellësit e Fushë Kuqes në Fushë Krujë nga furnizohet qyteti i Durrësit.
Me bidona në duar, qytetarë të moshave të ndryshme në kërkim të ujit mbërrijnë në dyert e ujësjellësit ku janë më të sigurtë dhe për cilësinë e ujit që marrin.


Megjithë premtimet e shumta duket e largët dita kur çdo njëri prej nesh të hap rubinetin e çezmës në çdo orë të ditës për të mbushur një gotë me ujë të pishëm ashtu siç ndodh në çdo vend të europës eshte shum large….

----------


## DYDRINAS

> *DYDRINAS
> 
> Me terhoqi sepse me inetereson kjo Teme qe hape;nuk dija si te pergjigjesha dhe per kete po kerkoja dicka ne INT.
> Gjeta dicka dhe po e sjell ketu
> Ju Pershendes*
> 
> *
> ARBERIAONLINE*
> *
> ...


Shumë thjeshtë. Nëse ti jeton jashtë dhe nuk e ke këtë problem, atëhere çfarë thonë të afërmit tuaj që ndoshta jetojnë në Shqipëri? 

Po vetë a e ke provuar se çfarë gjëndje e furnizimit me ujë është në Shqipëri?

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Megjithëse Shqipëria është një vend shumë i pasur me rezerva ujore, uji i pishëm ka qënë një ndër problemet më prezente për qytetarët. Furnizimi me orare të reduktuara, ulja e presionit dhe higjena si rrjedhojë e amortizimit të rrjetit duken si prbleme që nuk do të marrin ndonjeherë zgjidhje.
> Po kështu në zona të ndryshme si pasoje edhe e ndërtimeve informale ka pasur edhe mosfurnizim për periudha të gjata kohe.,para nje muaj tre nga qytetet e medha te vendit dy prej tyre qytete turistike ,si Vlora ,Durrsi dhe Fieri,kane mbetur pa uji,nje nderprerje e menjehershem e furnizimit me uje te ketyre tre qyteteve per nje arsye te njejte me mospagesen e faturave  te energjise elektrike jo nga qytetaret por nga vet ndermarja e ujiesjellsave.
> 
> ÇEZ ka marrë këtë masë drastike për të treja këto qytetet duke mos furnizuar më me energji pompat e ujësjellësit të tyre. Të paktën ujësjellësi në qytetin e Fierit ka akumuluar një borxh prej 15 milionë lekësh në muaj që nga tetori i vitit 2010. Drejtues të ujësjellësit thonë se këto ndërmarrje nuk janë fitimprurëse dhe është e pamundur përballimi i faturave të tilla, e si rrjedhojë sytë e tyre kanë qenë gjithmonë nga qeveria për ti kërkuar subvencionim, gjë e cila me sa duket nuk është bërë e mundur, duke i cuar në shifra shumë të larta faturat e këtyre tre qyteteve e në të njëjtën kohë duke sjellë këtë masë të kompanisë së shpërndarjes së energjisë elektrike ÇEZ.
> Mungesa e ujit të pishëm në Vlorë ka sjellë dhe rradhë të gjata nga banorët në pikat e burimeve natyrore të qytetit. Ndërkohë drejtoresha e Ujësjellësit të Vlorës, Varvara Gjika shprehet me e shqetësuar për mungesën e ujit në spitale dhe furrat e bukës. Edhe në Durrës është i njëjti problem. Drejtuesit e ujësjellësit konfirmojnë fikjen e pompave në ujësjellësit e Fushë Kuqes në Fushë Krujë nga furnizohet qyteti i Durrësit.
> Me bidona në duar, qytetarë të moshave të ndryshme në kërkim të ujit mbërrijnë në dyert e ujësjellësit ku janë më të sigurtë dhe për cilësinë e ujit që marrin.
> 
> 
> Megjithë premtimet e shumta duket e largët dita kur çdo njëri prej nesh të hap rubinetin e çezmës në çdo orë të ditës për të mbushur një gotë me ujë të pishëm ashtu siç ndodh në çdo vend të europës eshte shum large.


A ka furnizim të rregullt me ujë Fieri në qytet dhe në fshatra?

----------


## juelda

Uji i pijshem ne shqiperi?? ohhhhh nje skandal i patolerueshem i politikes dhe ekonomise shqipetare. Ne shqiperi nuk mungon uji, mungon sistemi i rregullimit te furnizimit me uje. Ka qytete te shqiperise qe uji derdhet ne per lumenj dhe neper familje arrin me orar. Nqs se behen investime ato shkojne gjysmat neper xhepat e drejtueseve te punimive o qeveritareve.
Uji "un bene primario" per jeten por ne shqiperi eshte nje enderr, pas 20 vjeteve demokrazi. Skandoloze, indinjuese, turp qe sistemi mban mbi kurriz dhe shqipetaret durojne. Isha ne shqiperi javen qe koali, dhe duke patur 3 femije ne shtepi (njeri i sapolindur bleme autobotin per te mbushur depoziten, turfulloja nga inati, duhet te ngrohja uje per te lare te voglin, ne 2011 kur Shqiperia pretendon te hyje ne BE.

----------


## drague

> Uji i pijshem ne shqiperi?? ohhhhh nje skandal i patolerueshem i politikes dhe ekonomise shqipetare. Ne shqiperi nuk mungon uji, mungon sistemi i rregullimit te furnizimit me uje. Ka qytete te shqiperise qe uji derdhet ne per lumenj dhe neper familje arrin me orar. Nqs se behen investime ato shkojne gjysmat neper xhepat e drejtueseve te punimive o qeveritareve.
> Uji "un bene primario" per jeten por ne shqiperi eshte nje enderr, pas 20 vjeteve demokrazi. Skandoloze, indinjuese, turp qe sistemi mban mbi kurriz dhe shqipetaret durojne. Isha ne shqiperi javen qe koali, dhe duke patur 3 femije ne shtepi (njeri i sapolindur bleme autobotin per te mbushur depoziten, turfulloja nga inati, duhet te ngrohja uje per te lare te voglin, ne 2011 kur Shqiperia pretendon te hyje ne BE.


1l. uje do ai i vogli te lahet.600 lek nje bidon

a kane uje ato burime o moj buzkarafilja ime"

shaka kjo..e imja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## juelda

> 1l. uje do ai i vogli te lahet.600 lek nje bidon
> 
> a kane uje ato burime o moj buzkarafilja ime"
> 
> shaka kjo..e imja


po po drague, shyqur zotit nje liter del, puna eshte se duhet ngrohur  :me dylbi:

----------


## xhori

problem  i madh eshte uji,  dreq o pune 3 dite ndenja ne Tr shqiperi  kete behar, dhe dy dit duke mbajt uje  per depozitat  qe nuk po mbsheshin kurre,  sa mbaroja 2 rruge me uje  ja fusja nje dushi  se ishte vap e madhe, dhe detyrohesha prap te shkoja te mbushja uje, dmth  jek e jek

----------


## xhori

> 1l. uje do ai i vogli te lahet.600 lek nje bidon
> 
> a kane uje ato burime o moj buzkarafilja ime"
> 
> shaka kjo..e imja


 mir e ke ti 600 leke uji,  ca vendi  qe jemi ne  kushton uji me shume se qumshti

----------


## drague

> mir e ke ti 600 leke uji,  ca vendi  qe jemi ne  kushton uji me shume se qumshti


pse aty ne Marche e keni falas ?

----------


## drague

Po dal pak jasht teme.

Berlini ka ujin me te paster ne gjithe Gjermanine fale maleve qe e rrethojne.

Shqiperia si vend fushor qe eshte do kete gjithmone probleme me ujin e pijshem.

----------


## juelda

> mir e ke ti 600 leke uji,  ca vendi  qe jemi ne  kushton uji me shume se qumshti


me kujton tim shoq kur vajti nje here tek shumica per te blere uje ne shishe 1,5 l, erdhi qe ishte i habitur. 
Me thote: "sa shume kushton uji ketu, nje bidon 800 leke, ne ketu, me nje rroge shume here me te larte, 40-50 cent gjen ujin me te shtrenjet (ne shishe plastike)ne supermercato...........
cudira shqipetare

----------


## juelda

> Po dal pak jasht teme.
> 
> Berlini ka ujin me te paster ne gjithe Gjermanine fale maleve qe e rrethojne.
> 
> Shqiperia si vend fushor qe eshte do kete gjithmone probleme me ujin e pijshem.


jo jo nuk jam dakord, do te kishte probleme myzeqeja por jo pjesa tjeter e shqiperise. Nuk duhet te kete probleme veriu se ka plot male, nuk duhet te kete probleme Korca, ashtu si nuk ka probleme skrapari, qe furnizon Beratin, por ne mes te qyteti derdhet so kascate e forte nga nje tub me diameter  rreth 40 cm  ne lum, dhe uje nuk kishte neper famile. skandalose kur e kam pare

----------


## xhori

> pse aty ne Marche e keni falas ?


  aty afer te falas  eshte, ketu  qumeshti  kushton  70 cent deri ne 1 euro e ca

----------


## Jack Watson

Furnizimi me ujë të pishëm është dhjer sa ka ardhur në krye të ujësjellësit tropoxhani Sait Dollapi. Më parë kishim ujë me orar normalisht, paradite dhe mbasdite nga darka, ndërsa tani kemi vetëm paradite, nja 8 orë rresht pa ndërprerje. Por që si hyn njeriu në punë se paradite njerëzit janë në punë, shkolla, dalin, e nuk bën dush njeri në 7 të mjesit. Pasdite kur të duhet uji, s'ke, sepse zoti Dollapi ka ndryshuar oraret lol.

Mirë ishte ashtu siç ka qenë, 4 orë nga paraditja dhe 4 orë nga pasditja 18-22. Mua s'më hyn në punë uji pandërprerë paradite, u bënë 2-3 muaj që lahem me ujë pa presion depozite vetëm se kanë ndryshuar oraret gomerët.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Furnizimi me ujë të pishëm është dhjer sa ka ardhur në krye të ujësjellësit tropoxhani Sait Dollapi. Më parë kishim ujë me orar normalisht, paradite dhe mbasdite nga darka, ndërsa tani kemi vetëm paradite, nja 8 orë rresht pa ndërprerje. Por që si hyn njeriu në punë se paradite njerëzit janë në punë, shkolla, dalin, e nuk bën dush njeri në 7 të mjesit. Pasdite kur të duhet uji, s'ke, sepse zoti Dollapi ka ndryshuar oraret lol.
> 
> Mirë ishte ashtu siç ka qenë, 4 orë nga paraditja dhe 4 orë nga pasditja 18-22. Mua s'më hyn në punë uji pandërprerë paradite, u bënë 2-3 muaj që lahem me ujë pa presion depozite vetëm se kanë ndryshuar oraret gomerët.


D.m.th. kishte uje 2 here ne dite pa tropojanin dhe tash ka 1 here ne dite me tropojanin. D.m.th. Saiti qenka ai qe paska ne dore te ndale apo te leshoje ujin!
Ja iku Saiti dhe vjen nje tjeter qe paska ne dore ta leshoje 2 here ne dite ujin nga 4 ore dhe kete e quan normale! 

Te kesh uje 24 ore a eshte luks i tepert?

Problemi shtrohet se pse asnje qytet ne Shqiperi sot e kesaj dite nuk ka furnizim sasior dhe cilesor me uje panderprerje.

----------


## Station

> Problemi shtrohet se pse asnje qytet ne Shqiperi sot e kesaj dite nuk ka furnizim sasior dhe cilesor me uje panderprerje.


Të rrimë shtrëmbër dhe të flasim drejtë, ka qytete që kanë ujë 24h pa ndërprerje, kjo përsa i përket anës sasiore, kurse për cilësinë............më mirë mos pyet fare. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Edvin83

Ke qytetin e Kukesit qe eshte ne fakt nje gadishull mes liqenit, dhe eshte i rrethuar nga dhjetera lumenj e perrenj, por uje ka vetem nje ore ne dite, ne oren 4 te mengjesit (nese vjen). Pse, sepse katunaret cajne tubin dhe ujisin arat me ujin e pijshem. Cmenduri!

----------


## stern

> Shumë thjeshtë. Nëse ti jeton jashtë dhe nuk e ke këtë problem, atëhere çfarë thonë të afërmit tuaj që ndoshta jetojnë në Shqipëri? 
> 
> Po vetë a e ke provuar se çfarë gjëndje e furnizimit me ujë është në Shqipëri?


*ok Dydrinas
po jap pershtypjet e mia per aq kohe sa kalova pushimet e mija ne Shqiperi


SKANALOZE persa i perket ujit ne Shqiperi

Leqe duhet te coheshe qe pa gdhire te shfrytezoje ate nje ore qe vinte uji per te mbushur te gjitha vasken,legenat,tasat etj dhe vinte uji me pikatore,skishe shans ta beje dushin e qete nga frika se mos te ikte uji dhe depozita asnjehere nuk mbushej

E kam fjalen ne Tirane se ndoshta ne disa qytete te tjera eshte me mire,ndoshta kane uje pa nderprerje

Bark te vjella e ku ta di une;dhe se pse sme hiqet nga koka mendimi qe keto me erdhen nga Uji i pishem atje

Ja i dashur kjo eshte eksperienca ime ne lidhje me ujin ne Shqiperi(po flas vetm per periudhen qe ndodhesha atje per nje muaj)*

----------

